# Equivalente SN74185/DM74185



## Sansho (May 19, 2007)

Alguien sabe si existe un equivalente a este chip? 
Es para pasar un numero binario de 5 bits a dos displays 7 segmentos con sus respectivos 7447.
ej. que en el 1111 se vea en los displays 1 y 5, alguna idea antes de implementarlo con puertas logicas?


----------



## rampa (May 19, 2007)

controla la hoja de datos de los siguientes:

DM54184
DM54185A
DM74184N
DM8898
DM8898N
DM8899
DM8899AN
SN74184

Suerte.


----------

